# Post drawings here



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2018)

I tested out Flipnote Studio today, and I drew this image.


----------



## Justanotherharpy (Aug 15, 2018)

nice!


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 15, 2018)

Justanotherharpy said:


> nice!


Thanks


----------



## Durelle (Aug 15, 2018)

It says from 2009!

Love squidward btw


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 19, 2018)

Hey, is that a DSi or DSi XL you have? I have the latter btw.


----------



## Jayenkai (Aug 19, 2018)

Is this for ANY art?

Every day I post a Pixelart here.


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 19, 2018)

Jayenkai said:


> Is this for ANY art?
> 
> Every day I post a Pixelart here.


Cool!


----------



## Megadriver94 (Aug 19, 2018)

Jayenkai said:


> Is this for ANY art?
> 
> Every day I post a Pixelart here.


That pic resembles either a 2600 supercharger game, Odyssey 2 game, or an early Intellivision game.


----------



## Jayenkai (Aug 19, 2018)

Platdude lives in the 8bit land of PlatWorld.  His realm is full of the joyous wonders of squareness, and he enjoys his life of adventure.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 29, 2018)

I


Megadriver94 said:


> Hey, is that a DSi or DSi XL you have? I have the latter btw.


 Got an original.


----------



## Cubuss (Sep 29, 2018)

Made this within 60 seconds in ms paint


----------

